# iPhone Glass



## Henerz (May 13, 2007)

I've broken the glass on my iPhone 3GS and after some time I've decided I'll fix it this weekend. I've had some experience dismantling the thing in the past, so think I'm up to the task. Most importantly I'm concerned about the quality of the glass I buy. Reading reviews, e.g. Amazon, they seem very mixed. 

Does anyone have experience of doing this? Could someone perhaps recommend components? 

Thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You've taken apart your iPhone in the past? They're not designed to be taken apart and require a significant amount of skill that's acquired after many failures. I can't imagine you have your choice of parts. Apple is the only supplier of the iPhone. Where are you finding parts of varying quality?


----------



## Henerz (May 13, 2007)

There are all sorts of videos showing how to take them apart on YouTube. It's really quite straightforward if a little fiddly, the time I sorted a loose proximity sensor cable (probably due to dropping it) all went well. I don't think Apple sells replacment components - they will however replace the screen for £80.

I'm considering this or this. Those components and this video show it can be done in (realistically) half and hour and £5. £75 for half an hour is more than most of us get paid so seems like a worthwhile way to spend a saturday morning.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If all you have is a YouTube video, expect to be disappointed. If iPhones were easy to repair, people wouldn't make money doing it. The entire thing is glued and screwed together with completely proprietary parts. It's designed and built intentionally to make it difficult to disassemble and repair.

It's your phone and your choice. If you want it to actually work and look good, pay someone money to fix it. If you're willing to risk destroying it, go for it.

FYI....don't believe everything you see on YouTube.


----------



## Andymicheal (Oct 7, 2012)

your advices are appreciated
thanks


----------

